# VapeCon 2016 - The Official Photo Thread!



## Rob Fisher

This is the thread for all of us to post pictures of VapeCon!Share your VapeCon pics right here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thank you @Rob Fisher !

I am going to kick off this thread with a photo taken last week

This is going to be fun to see the BEFORE and AFTER photos 

Before:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Yagya

I cant wait for the pics as i cant be there in person but will surely be there in spirit.
those metal halide lighting in that place will make all clouds look more dense and bigger for sure..thats going to be 1 meet that will stay with us for a lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 65029



There is me and the wife.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tisha



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tisha



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Am just going to share a few photos I managed to take at VapeCon - with my phone.

We will no doubt share some of the professional photos that the photographers took when they are ready.

First off - this was build day - the day before VapeCon - when the vendors were building their stands.

That one on the left with the wooden floor was the NCV stand which was a professionally designed and turned out beautifully. All credit to @Vapington for that. It looked superb. I'm sure we will see more photos later of it finished.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Forgot to mention

Notice the masking tape on the floors at the corner points of each stand. Those were done the day _before _build day - aka "measure day" - Lol.

Big thanks to the guys that helped with that. We were on our knees with multiple measuring tapes, gut lines, koki pens - you name it. Lots of debating going on that day - making sure we had measured right - thankfully it was all good.

Edit
- forgot to mention another thing in that photo above. Notice the white wire running down from the catwalk above. That was the outcome of the electrical work to get power to the middle island stands. Only problem was they dropped only one line with three plugs at the bottom - and we had fun and games connecting it up to provide power to 8 stands. We tried to get this remedied on build day, I promise - but we were told that is how it will have to be. Thanks to Doug @Blends Of Distinction for all the help and advice with the electrical on build day and the event itself...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

The queue at the outside gates at about 8h30

But this photo needs some explanation for context. Firstly, we were advised early in the morning by the security team that we should not let "early arrivers" queue directly outside the arena doors since it would interfere and be a risk with the vendor trucks and trailers moving in and out to load stock - also we were not fully ready with the queue setup at the door. There were people already there at 6am when we arrived.

So we held back the people at a gate a bit further away - an "informal" queue of sorts. The plan was to let that queue come in at 8h30 when the vendors were mostly done with their loading. @Rob Fisher manned the "holding gate" while I was at the door getting that ready. This photo was taken when I walked up there to see what was going on and Rob was urging us to get a move on and let people into the main area. 

The queue was very long - almost went all the way up to the main road. I was quite shocked. More butterflies...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

These were the wing flag banners outside on the grass leading up to the main arena 




And more wing flags

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

This was that special moment I referred to in the RSVP thread where Rob was announcing the official opening to VapeCon 2016. Time was exactly 9h00




And the view of the queue outside the main entrance




Then the vapers streaming in. It was quite orderly but there was lots of eagerness to get to the stands and take advantage of the specials. I think many of the initial entrants bypassed the forum name tag placement step 




The whole entrance procedure was a major learning curve. It worked but there were lots of ways one could have streamlined the whole thing - looking back. We have already taken some good notes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

Silver said:


> This was that special moment I referred to in the RSVP thread where Rob was announcing the official opening to VapeCon 2016. Time was exactly 9h00
> 
> View attachment 65083
> 
> 
> And the view of the queue outside the main entrance
> 
> View attachment 65084
> 
> 
> Then the vapers streaming in. It was quite orderly but there was lots of eagerness to get to the stands and take advantage of the specials. I think many of the initial entrants bypassed the forum name tag placement step
> 
> View attachment 65086
> 
> 
> The whole entrance procedure was a major learning curve. It worked but there were lots of ways one could have streamlined the whole thing - looking back. We have already taken some good notes



Lol I didn't even see the table with the name tags, asked one forum member where to get one and he pointed me in the direction of @Kuhlkatz


----------



## Silver

The informal seating area located between the stage and the drinks. Seating for about 200.

It was packed from quite early. Vapers taking a break and having a drink. Glorious sight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

I didn't manage to get many shots of the vendor stands. We will have to wait for the pro photos. 

But here is Vape Club which was busy the whole day. @JakesSA making most use of the floor space in his large stand. 




All the stands were busy during most of the day. Some were chaotic but it was a great vibe to see them all together just a stones throw away from each other.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

This is what I have wanted to do for quite some time...

The before photo: (empty)







After: (packed and electric)




The above two photos were taken roughly from the same vantage point. About a week apart. In the after picture, that's the big screen on the one side of the stage (there was one on each side). In the centre you can see the ECIGSSA/VapeCon Marquee. The stand at the bottom foreground is Mr Hardwicks. Loved the vintage look and feel @method1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

The stage at Heartfelt is lovely. Enough space and raised so it's visible from almost everywhere.

The stage backdrop wall served superbly as a cloud ruler for the cloud competition. And the logos of the advertisers came out beautifully. So too the logos above the stage. The top level banner walls were epic.




This was the view of the stage from the sound box on the opposite side

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

The judges for one of the competitions

Members of the Admin and Mod Team very ably assisted by @PeterHarris

From right to left was @Rowan Francis , @Alex concentrating and @PeterHarris in a classic pose. Then it's @zadiac (hidden) followed by the man standing on the left of the table, who organised and co-ordinated - @shaunnadan.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I saw and had to take a photo of this "serious" mod that belonged to none other than @Yusuf Cape Vaper.

He joined us for VapeCon all the way from Cape Town. Was great to see you Yusuf!




I was so surprised when I discovered a few hours later that @Yusuf Cape Vaper had won the 1st place prize in the Cloud Chasing Competition!!!! I did not see the final stages of the cloud blowing - I think I was sorting out some issues on the other side of the arena

This makes @Yusuf Cape Vaper SA's champion cloud blower!
Here is Yusuf coming up on stage to receive his awesome prize.




The prizes donated by the vendors were amazing. It demonstrates that we have such an awesome, generous group of local vendors that are committed to the community. You all rock big time !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had the best of intentions to take pics on VapeCon day... but I didn't even get a chance to buy anything let alone take any pics... so here are some before shots...

Testing the cloud blowing setup! 





Hi Ho @Silver in control!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pictures compliment of @Drew M

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta

Such awesome pictures here! Thanks for sharing them with us guys!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Great pics @Drew M, thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Fantastic pics!!


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Brilliant photos, looks like it was loads of fun


----------



## The_Ice

Seems like it was a great event. Although the pictures seem a bit foggy... Did you have bad weather?


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Great pics at a great event.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing those pics @Rob Fisher and thanks to @Drew M 
They are fabulous
Loved all the trick shots - wow, some of those were amazing!
And loved the pics of the stands
Dont know how they got a clear one of @KieranD - his stand was so packed throughout the day - lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

https://www.instagram.com/vapeconza/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Natalie

An awesome event, Liqua & Hats had a terrific time - thanks to all who were involved.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


>



Wow. So Vape. Much cloud.


----------



## Drew M

Thanks to @Rob Fisher for sharing the pics - had just logged on to upload and they are here already, yay!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viracocha

Wow, thanx for sharing everyone, for a while felt like I was there, sooo jealous, definitely will be there next time..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Natalie



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Natalie

From the Liqua & Hats Team -we all had a magnificent time. Was great meeting so many avid vapers & vendors alike. Hope to see you all next year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeCon 2016 Baby!  Before the opening! When you could still see the stalls!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979

Nice pics @Rob Fisher , they show the calm before the storm.
To me it seemed like there were too few vendors selling hardware in comparison to those selling juice. Perhaps I'm mistaken, but I think that's why there was such a rush and mad queues.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viracocha

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 66426
> View attachment 66427
> View attachment 66428
> View attachment 66429
> View attachment 66430
> View attachment 66431
> View attachment 66432
> View attachment 66433
> View attachment 66434
> View attachment 66435


Epic !!


----------

